# Chinese Cree LED



## ds960 (Jan 21, 2012)

This is a supposed 300L, Cree Q5, 7Watt Output. It's running on an AA Eneloop. The body of the light gets *very *warm during extended runtime. So does the battery. Here are some photos of the light, I had it before CPF. Ebay special. Is it junk, or is it supposed to get hot? It has some OK throw, but since I'm a noob here, I'm not sure. Here are some photos for you to view: What do you guys think?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 21, 2012)

It looks like UranusFire.


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep you are a noob . All the lights get warm/hot, and that is one of the most popular budget lights ever sold. They are quite cheap, reliable, are versatile with the flood-to-throw, and will out-throw 99% of the other lights out there. It's most often referred to as the sipik sk68.

By the way, this belongs in the budget light forum.


----------



## ds960 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the enlightenment. Yes, I'm a noob, but we all started somewhere. I picked up 3 of these a long time ago for less than $25.


----------



## toysareforboys (Jan 21, 2012)

ds960 said:


> It's running on an AA Eneloop... gets *very *warm


You wanna see how bright and hot that light will get? Drop in a 14500 Li Ion and it's mind blowing  (they ARE designed to run on 14500 Li Ion)

The sipik sk68 clones are on sale for $7 including shipping from tomtop.com right now  (use code LED131 for 10% off lights, TT10JAN31 for 10% off everything else). Buyincoins.com has the best deal on 14500's with Trustfire Protected's for $4.88/pair and a 14500 charger for $2.84. Use deal code 10%Ebay2011 and RECOMMENDER: psinota for up to 15% off your first order.

-Jamie M.


----------



## mrlysle (Jan 21, 2012)

ds960, I almost feel like I should apologize to you for some of the responses you got here. yes we ALL started as noobs at one time or another. This forum is supposed to be so folks can get some education and sound advice about a subject thats near and dear to most of us. Not snide remarks about our degree of knowledge or lack there of. Your light is using whats known as an "aspheric" lens, to help achieve that tight "thrower" beam profile. There are other lights that use an aspheric also. The AA cell is being pushed hard to keep up with the demand of the emitter, that's why it's getting warm. Just don't run the light for extended periods, and it will stay cooler. Obviously, also, if you hold it in your hand, or are using it outside in colder temps, you can run it longer because your hand, or the cold temps help with heat sinking. It's a fine light for the price. If you get bit with the "flashaholic" bug, you'll probably end up with many more lights! But for the price, you won't find many that out throw that little thing. Just remember to keep the heat down by adjusting your runtimes. It's better for the light, and the batteries. Oh, and :welcome: You should find lots of great info and help here! Just a heads up here too. The "search" function at the upper left of the page, leaving the "CPF only" box checked, will usually get you TONS of info on lots of different subjects. Good luck.


----------



## ds960 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks a bunch, mrlysle

As a matter of fact, I did get bit with the "flashaholic" bug...I ordered a 4Sevens Preon 1 this morning, a Golden Yellow. My wife thinks I'm insane. I'm going to run it on an Energizer Adv.Lithium, I think it will be fine. I wanted to try some of these Li-Ion batteries, but I hear too many horror stories. I'm up for a Preon 2 when I can afford it, and I have my eyes on the Sunwayman V20C. Then I'll have to stop for a while


----------



## 6thtexas (Jan 22, 2012)

This is just great-read this thread, research the forum a little, and now I have 2 SK-68s incoming.

I need to quit looking at this website!


----------



## cland72 (Jan 24, 2012)

6thtexas said:


> This is just great-read this thread, research the forum a little, and now I have 2 SK-68s incoming.
> 
> I need to quit looking at this website!



Could be worse, trust me. :devil:


----------



## Motodeficient (Jan 24, 2012)

I have four SK-68s. They are great little lights. They do get warm with AA, but as said above with 14500s they get downright hot! But also MUCH brighter. I did a little torture test with two of them last night. Popped a freshly charged 14500 into each one and let them tailstand until the protection on the battery kicked in. One turned off at 40:13 and one turned off at 41:43. At 10 minutes I picked both up and they were HOT. I know 41 minutes of straight run-time on a 14500 is probably not that great for these, but at $7 each I don't care. They both withstood it. Again, I love these little $7 lights.


----------



## mccririck (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a Sipik sk68 with a different name printed on it. It is not 7W output it is 3W output, the 7W is Chinese marketing BS.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jan 24, 2012)

mccririck said:


> It's a Sipik sk68 with a different name printed on it. It is not 7W output it is 3W output, the 7W is Chinese marketing BS.


It's a shame really and amazing how they continue to get away with it.

Anyone know what sort of lumen output it really makes on a 14500?


----------



## ds960 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm glad I got these, after I started on this forum, I planned to pitch the 3 lights I have, thinking they were junk. Guess I was wrong. Saved by the good folks at CPF! Thank you!!!


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jan 26, 2012)

I got one. Not a bad light for the money. I have spent far more for alot less flashlight than this. No labeling at all on mine, just a little triangular warning sticker. I have tried it using 14500s, and man it really is bright. I primarily use it on flood as a task light. This is probably the one light that I can show a non-flashaholic they would even look at just because of it's price. If I get a chance I will do some lux readings on AA and 14500.
GL


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 26, 2012)

GordoJones88 said:


> It looks like UranusFire.



you know I thought this was a joke. but nope. for realz. That is a joke on all of us. 

man o man what they are naming things lately


----------



## cland72 (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, I thought Gordo was being a smart alec, but it turns out it does exist...


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jan 26, 2012)

If you think that's ridiculous, there's also a fandyfire.

If you value your innocence, you will not google the urban definition of "fandy"


----------



## mccririck (Jan 26, 2012)

I need to get a UranusFire lol.


----------



## mccririck (Jan 26, 2012)

I need to get a UranusFire lol.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jan 27, 2012)

Have to say I'm well impressed with these little lights. I just the other day got an unbranded one through. Only run it on Lithium primary and an Eneloop so far. But I love the love beam, its just so darn useful. And the spot functionality allows it to throw much further than I'd have thought. I'm also amazed at the size of it and the general quality feel. I thought it was going to be twice the size and not even half as good as its turned out to be.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 27, 2012)

whateverFire doesnt matter, they are the same thing
Dont expect this little thing to be longetive nor reliable
But its definitely healthy for your wallet


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 27, 2012)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> If you think that's ridiculous, there's also a fandyfire.



My current favourite is the "Smiling Shark" brand. I don't like the actual lights, but have been tempted by the brand name several times


----------



## 87james (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm a freshman here as well. It's hard to tell when and how I got attracted by lights. I seem to have ever-lasting energy to check out the web of Cree and some famous light manufacturer like Surefire. And I know I will continue this passion for lights and would get the ones I like when possible.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 8, 2012)

the focus spot reminds me of the DBS Aspheric! hehe


----------

